# Latest Purchase *1955 Schwinn Deluxe Hornet Spitfire*



## Wayne Adam (Jul 6, 2012)

I just picked up this unrestored original '55 Deluxe Hornet. I think that I paid a fair market value at $375.00
 It was found in a very dry basement where it had been resting for many years.
  I'll tell you, this area I live in is a gold mine of vintage bikes. I just wish I had more time and more money.
 Thanks for looking!...........Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Jul 6, 2012)

Another sweet find. Seems like a typical schwinn fair price I guess
You know Im not a schwinn guy ....yet.
Someday you need to post pics of your whole collection.

Nice job wayne

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mruiz (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes that is nice find. The only parts I see wrong is the stem and handlebars. Nice bike.
 Mitch


----------



## slick (Jul 6, 2012)

Man that's a great color combo! When it needs to leave the collection please put me first in line. Keep me in mind.


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 6, 2012)

mruiz said:


> Yes that is nice find. The only parts I see wrong is the stem and handlebars. Nice bike.
> Mitch




Stem and bars are correct for this model, this year.
Grips, however, are incorrect.
This special edition model has a bolt on kickstand.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 7, 2012)

*Swinnja*

Hi Schwinnja,
    Thanks for the info on the handlebars, stem & kickstand. I thought they were correct as I was told this bike was unaltered.
I think that if and when I restore this bike I will keep it the original color scheme.
   Should this bike have a Rocket Ray or Torpedo on it? ( I have both)............Thanks, Wayne


----------



## mruiz (Jul 7, 2012)

schwinnja said:


> Stem and bars are correct for this model, this year.
> Grips, however, are incorrect.
> This special edition model has a bolt on kickstand.




That stem is incorrect for the bike, handle bars are ether girls model or older style. Bolt on kick stand is correct.
 Mitch


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 7, 2012)

slick said:


> Man that's a great color combo!...




+1

That combo always turns my head.  I am restoring an earlier one and I may use those colors even though they were not standard offering at the time.


----------



## soulshine73 (Jul 25, 2012)

It should have a rocket ray head light


----------

